# AOC-Bereich zurück zu den allgemeinen MMO's ?



## Lanatir (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo. Wenn man sich mal so die aktivität (und produktivität) dieses Buffed Foren Bereichs anschaut...wäre es da nicht langsam an der Zeit diesen Bereich zurück in den allgemeinen MMO-Bereich zu verschieben?

Die einzigen neuen threads findet man in AOC-Allgemein, in den anderen Bereichen wurde teilweise seit Monaten nichts mehr gepostet. Selbst beim Diablo 3 Forum gibts deutlich mehr aktivität.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon das das ganze hier doch sowieso nur genutzt wird um sich gegenseitig anzukacken. Wirkliche INFOS zum Spiel oder Diskussionen findet man hier nicht.


----------



## Tikume (4. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich das AOC Forum und die Leute die da posten sehe, geht es mir wie Arthas mit Stratholme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (4. Januar 2009)

Meinste denn nicht auch das sich dieser Forenbereich zumindest was seinen Umfang angeht ein wenig überlebt hat? Ich sag ja nicht das es geschlossen werden soll. Aber ein komplettes Unterforum brauchts da wirklich nicht mehr. Gepostet wird nur im AOC Allgemein, und selbst da nur sehr spärlich und immer wieder mit dem selben Inhalt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Januar 2009)

Andere Frage: Inwiefern stört es dich? Tut es dir irgendwie weh? Hat es dich böse angefasst?
Blende es doch einfach aus, dann brauchst du es nicht mehr anzublicken... Problem gelöst...

Mir kommt es eher so vor als wolltest du den AoClern wiedermal einen reindrücken, weil deine Anti-AoC Threads mit tollen Inhalt direkt geschlossen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und falls du nicht weißt wie das geht: Im Forumstitel ist ganz links so ein kleines Minus, da brauchst du einfach nur draufzuklicken!


----------



## Lanatir (4. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Inwiefern stört es dich? Tut es dir irgendwie weh? Hat es dich böse angefasst?
> Blende es doch einfach aus, dann brauchst du es nicht mehr anzublicken... Problem gelöst...
> 
> Mir kommt es eher so vor als wolltest du den AoClern wiedermal einen reindrücken, weil deine Anti-AoC Threads mit tollen Inhalt direkt geschlossen werden
> ...


Siehste, und genau diesen grottendämlichen Scheiss mein ich mit 'andauernd ankacken'

Von meinen threads wurden bisher eigentlich so gut wie nie irgendwelche geschlossen, und wenn du mir 5 Beiträge der letzten 6 Monate von mir zeigen kannst wo ich was gegen AOC selbst sage schicke ich dir 1000 Euro.

Im Gegensatz zu euch AOC Fanboys und AOC Hassern geht mir das Spiel am Arsch vorbei. Allerdings hats einfach keine Berechtigung, solch ein Forum zu haben WEIL KAUM EINER REINSCHREIBT!

Aber ihr ... Intelligenzresistenten Kinder mit eurem Kleinkrieg da brauchts anscheinend. Mir isses egal.


----------



## Uktawa (6. Januar 2009)

Dieses Anliegen zeigt doch eigenlich nur welcher Zweck hinter dem Gedanken steht einen Teil des AoC Forums zu "beschneiden". Unter dem Motto "AoC ist doch eh Mist, also lasst es uns auch so behandeln" will hier mal wieder jemand seinen Willen durch gesetzt sehen.
Kommt dann einer und hinterfragt den Grund des Anliegens bzw fragt warum das Forum denn so "störend" sei, fängt man herum zu poltern und alle als Fanboys, intelligenzresistente Kinder und ähnliches zu beschimpfen. 

Ich hoffe du merkst wie sehr du dich grade selber abgeschossen hast Lanatir. Zum Glück verursacht Dummheit keine Schmerzen...


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Januar 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Siehste, und genau diesen grottendämlichen Scheiss mein ich mit 'andauernd ankacken'
> 
> [...]
> 
> Aber ihr ... Intelligenzresistenten Kinder mit eurem Kleinkrieg da brauchts anscheinend. Mir isses egal.


Mit solchen "Argumenten" zeigst du doch selbst, mit was für Gesprächskandidaten man es auf der Kontra-Seite dieser öden Diskussion zu tun hat. Das Niveau wird doch meist nur von euch mit solchen kontraproduktiven, beleidigenden und polemischen "Argumenten" runtergezogen, sobald die bekannten Poster ihre Marken in AoC-bezogenen Threads hinterlassen, der ohne sie völlig ruhig verlaufen wäre.

Auf der einen Seite hast du zwar recht, dass da nicht viel los ist. Aber auf der anderen Seite sind Selor's Fragen ebenfalls berechtigt: Inwiefern stört es dich denn, dass du dich sogar dafür engagierst, damit AoC keinen eigenen Bereich mehr hat? Vorallem wenn's dir doch angeblich so egal ist.

Klingt für mich eher so, als wäre es dir ein persönlicher Dorn im Auge. Nächste Schlagzeile, wenn dein Wunsch eintreten würde: "Seht ihr, AoC geht den Bach runter. Nun wurde es schon ins allgemeine Forum verschoben. Dauert nicht mehr lange, da werden auch die Server abgeschalten!"


----------



## Lanatir (6. Januar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Mit solchen "Argumenten" zeigst du doch selbst, mit was für Gesprächskandidaten man es auf der Kontra-Seite dieser öden Diskussion zu tun hat. Das Niveau wird doch meist nur von euch mit solchen kontraproduktiven, beleidigenden und polemischen "Argumenten" runtergezogen, sobald die bekannten Poster ihre Marken in AoC-bezogenen Threads hinterlassen, der ohne sie völlig ruhig verlaufen wäre.
> 
> Auf der einen Seite hast du zwar recht, dass da nicht viel los ist. Aber auf der anderen Seite sind Selor's Fragen ebenfalls berechtigt: Inwiefern stört es dich denn, dass du dich sogar dafür engagierst, damit AoC keinen eigenen Bereich mehr hat? Vorallem wenn's dir doch angeblich so egal ist.
> 
> Klingt für mich eher so, als wäre es dir ein persönlicher Dorn im Auge. Nächste Schlagzeile, wenn dein Wunsch eintreten würde: "Seht ihr, AoC geht den Bach runter. Nun wurde es schon ins allgemeine Forum verschoben. Dauert nicht mehr lange, da werden auch die Server abgeschalten!"


Bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss dann das man ein fast völlig inaktives Forum das zu 95% für Trolling genutzt wird nicht schliessen darf weil ja sonst jemand den Eindruck kriegen könnte das AOC erfolglos ist? Oder macht es das Spiel erfolgreicher wenn das Forum offen bleibt?

Und wen meinst du mit 'euch'? Nochmal, ich bin weder Fanboy noch Gegner. Vor ewigkeiten hab ich mich noch über das Spiel aufgeregt, klar. Aber ich habe das gemacht was man mir geraten hat. Bin einfach weitergezogen. Das einzige was jetzt noch nervt sind die dauernden, sich immer wiederholenden Diskussionen von Fanboys und Gegnern. Selbst die Mods haben ja in manchem Thread schon gedroht den ganzen Bereich zu schliessen weil dort auch Leute wie du einfach keine Ahnung haben wie man sich benimmt. 

Aber zurück zum Thema: Das Ding ist leer, es schreiben insgesamt vielleicht noch 5 bis 10 Leute hin und wieder in ewig wiederkehrenden threads. Wirklichen Informationsgehalt sucht man dort vergeblich. Es wird nur genutzt um sich gegenseitig anzumachen und sich selbst zu profilieren.

Und wenn ich mich in meinem Antwortthread über diesen Sombrero Kilith oder wie der heisst aufgeregt habe, dann nur weil er genau das tut was in dem Bereich alle tun. Trollen.

Und wenn Du diese Diskussion so öde findest Spec, warum gehörst du dann mit schöner regelmässigkeit zu den Leuten die verwarnt werden weil sie nur rumtrollen?


----------



## Uktawa (6. Januar 2009)

*rolleyes*


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Januar 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mich in meinem Antwortthread über diesen Sombrero Kilith oder wie der heisst aufgeregt habe, dann nur weil er genau das tut was in dem Bereich alle tun. Trollen.



Achso, ich bin nicht deiner Meinung also bin ich ein Troll und du darfst mich beleidigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wunderbare Definition!


----------



## Masterdark (6. Januar 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Achso, ich bin nicht deiner Meinung also bin ich ein Troll und du darfst mich beleidigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich auch?


----------



## arcatea (6. Januar 2009)

@ Lanatir Wo ist da dein Problem das du Leute beleidigst und rum Flam tust. Hast du kein MMO zu Zeit zum spielen das du lange weile hast.??


----------



## Lillyan (6. Januar 2009)

Da man auf diesem Niveau wohl keine vernünftige Diskussion mehr zu stande bringt mache ich hier mal zu (eigentlich wollte ich die Beleidigungen rauslöschen, aber irgendwie strotzen die Kommentare ja nur so davon). Ich bin mir sicher die Verantwortlichen werden den Thread lesen und entscheiden.

Bis dahin.... gehet in Frieden *Liebe sprüh*


----------

